# pc overclocking self????neeeeeed help



## coates35 (Apr 23, 2012)

phenom 965,gigabyte ga-78lmt-s2pboard his 6870 keeps overclocking reference clock to 352 and htlink to 3521 multiplier 18 says 6.34 ghz under system and passmark burn in test bios shows 18x multiplier 2000 htlink 200 reference clock am i having some kind of hardware failure motherboard or processor games are real slow when this happens


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's wrong. With the FSB at 352 it would never ever boot! What does CPU-Z read it as?

CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## coates35 (Apr 23, 2012)

cpuz says 200 fsb and 2000 hlink under control panel system it says 6.32 ghz and passmark burn in says 6.32 ghz 352 fsb 3521 htlink runs like crap can turn pc off for a while runs fine


----------



## coates35 (Apr 23, 2012)

could motherboard be going bad or processor


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Go into the BIOS under MB Intelligent Tweaker and make sure the Cpu clock ratio is set to auto, the core performance boost is disabled and the cpu host clock control is set to auto.


----------



## coates35 (Apr 23, 2012)

cpu clock ratio is auto is auto host clock is auto runs fine after i turn off awhile and turn back on leave it on a while then rest and it overclocks itself.done a hard reset and everything.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Run cpu-z in the background when you first start up and when it shows it as overclocked check what cpu-z reads it as.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Which revision of the motherboard do you have? Note only the rev. 3.1 board shows the 965 in the supported cpu list. In fact, the rev 4.0 and 5.0 boards only support up to 95w CPUs.


----------



## coates35 (Apr 23, 2012)

still overclocking self cant figure it out ? System summary:
Windows 7 Ultimate Edition Service Pack 1 build 7601 (64-bit),
1 x AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor [6712.6 MHz],
8.0GB RAM,
AMD Radeon HD 6870, 
335GB HDD, 298GB HDD, 
CD/DVDRW/BD, CD/DVDRW, 

General:
System Name: MIKE-PC
Motherboard Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
Motherboard Name: GA-78LMT-S2P
Motherboard Version: x.x
BIOS Manufacturer: Award Software International, Inc.
BIOS Version: FC
BIOS Release Date: 12/19/2011

CPU:
CPU manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
CPU Type: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
Codename: Deneb
CPUID: Family 10, Model 4, Stepping 3, Revision RB-C3
Socket: AM3 (938-pin)
Lithography: 45nm
Physical CPU's: 1
Cores per CPU: 4
Hyperthreading: Not capable
CPU features: MMX 3DNow! SSE SSE2 SSE3 SSE4a DEP PAE AMD64 
Clock frequencies:
- Measured CPU speed: 6712.6 MHz
- Multiplier: x18.5
- Reference Clock: 362.8 MHz
- HT Link 3628.4 MHz
Cache per CPU package:
- L1 Instruction Cache: 4 x 64 KB
- L1 data cache: 4 x 64 KB
- L2 cache: 4 x 512 KB
- L3 cache: 6 MB

Memory
Total Physical Memory: 8190MB
Available Physical Memory: 7053MB
Memory devices:
Slot 1:
- 4GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-10600
- Kingston 9905403-447.A00LF, serial#: 1194359108
- 1.5V, Clk: 666.7MHz, Timings 9-9-9-24 (@ Max. freq.)
Slot 2:
- 4GB DDR3 SDRAM PC3-10600
- Kingston 9905403-447.A00LF, serial#: 1513076806
- 1.5V, Clk: 666.7MHz, Timings 9-9-9-24 (@ Max. freq.)
Virtual memory: C:\pagefile.sys (allocated base size 8189MB)

Graphics
AMD Radeon HD 6870
Chip Type: ATI display adapter (0x6738)
DAC Type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Memory: 1024MB
BIOS: 113-SR2G06-301
Driver provider: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Driver version: 8.960.0.0
Driver date: 3-15-2012
Monitor 1: 1920x1080x32 60Hz (Primary monitor)


----------

